# Mastercam X3 Training Guide Mill 2D



## ssahir (14 يونيو 2011)

*Mastercam X3 Training Guide Mill 2D*
English | AVI 1024x740 29fps 500Kbps | AC3 35kbps | 248MB
_Genre: Video trainning

_Description: This disc is from the book Mastercam X3 Training Guide - Mill 2D
Training Guide provides all the instructions, you should learn a 2.5D geometry (CAD) and 2.5D trajectory Creation (CAM) into Mastercam.
It includes :
- 8 lessons on the use Mastercam to create a 2.5D Mechanical CAD drawings and 2.5D UE for milling machine parts on a vertical milling machines.
- 4 lessons on the use of WCS ( work coordinate system)
- Tips and tricks for performing common functions in Mastercam.
Total Duration: 6:52:00 
download from hotfile
:
http://hotfile.com/dl/57227208/91e8f00/Mastercam_X3_Training_Guide_-_Mill_2D.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/57227209/56d7399/Mastercam_X3_Training_Guide_-_Mill_2D.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/57227210/36d59d9/Mastercam_X3_Training_Guide_-_Mill_2D.part3.rar.html


download from fileserve:

http://www.fileserve.com/file/ETTSXdS
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Y9mjFfe
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GejXTF7

​


----------



## ben1961 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## أيسن الحروب (11 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا اخوانا .....بدي حدا يفيدني برسم على برنامج Keycreatorرسم 3D..رجاء اذا حدا بيعرف لا يبخل علينا واما ايميلي هوali [email protected]


----------



## أيسن الحروب (11 يوليو 2011)

أيسن الحروب قال:


> مرحبا اخوانا .....بدي حدا يفيدني برسم على برنامج Keycreatorرسم 3D..رجاء اذا حدا بيعرف لا يبخل علينا واما ايميلي [email protected]
> 
> ]


----------

